# Titling Digital Tracks



## fncll (Dec 11, 2012)

How do you name and/or title your classical tracks? I currently manage my collection with iTunes, which is fine enough, but I also access the library with other music players so the file names (somewhat) and the title tag (a lot) matter. 

so I was wondering if you have a system for either of these?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I follow the format most folks on the tag databases follow

Song title: composer: work - movement
Artist: soloist, conductor / orchestra

I generally join tracks into complete works. This makes it possible to shuffle by song without mixing up movements. It is also easy to sort by song and have all of each composer's works grouped.


----------

